# universal remote question



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

I am looking at the Harmony remotes, specifically the 670 and the 880. Which would be the better choice? I saw the 670 is supposed to be designed with DVR's in mind. But the tech geek in me likes the color LCD on the 880. LOL

Opinions are appreciated.


Sorry if this has been asked before


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2007)

I had the 676 and now have the 880. The 676 is now up in the bedroom and the 880 is for the living room.

The 880 is operating a Panasonic 42" plasma, a Sony AV receiver, a panasonic DVD recorder and my VIP622.

I will never again use a device-based remote. Activities-based operation is so much easier. I'll never use another touch screen remote either, but that's a whole 'nother story.

The 880 color screen I find easier to read than the regular LCD screen on the 676. I like the placement of the transport buttons on the 880 (the pause, play, record, all those) but the 880 does NOT have a "DVR" hard button. So I simply made a DVR soft button up on the LCD screen for my "Watch TV" activity. 

Programming is really pretty easy. The hardest part about getting an activities-based remote is trying to get people to stop thinking device-based. You still have a "device" mode on a Harmony, but I tell people that if they are finding themselves going into device mode often, then they don't have their activity set up correctly. Take those commonly used device commands and get them into the activity that's causing you to go there.

You can get other remotes to behave as activities-based remotes. I am looking into the URC line and while the setup may be a bit more time consuming it's only really because I'd have to learn it over again 

I'm happy with the Harmony remotes though. Cured teh "basket-o-remotes" issue long ago.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

yardbird said:


> ...but the 880 does NOT have a "DVR" hard button. So I simply made a DVR soft button up on the LCD screen for my "Watch TV" activity.
> 
> ...


I have an 880 as well and I'm loving it. I did set up a hard button for the DVR. It's the buttom right button (E Enter). I click on that button to get to the DVR. I have been able to set up most of it, but when I want something more complicated, I call Harmony and they are always willing to try and help. The biggest problem is making them understand what I want. Sometimes, in my opinion, it's best to struggle yourself to figure it out because the Harmony technicians will sometimes make it worse than it was in the first place.


----------



## TallGuyXP (Sep 19, 2006)

I also have the 880 and I second YardBirds comment about never again wanting to use a device-based or touch screen remote again (I previously had a Pronto remote). 
As a testament as to how easy this remote is to set up... I ordered by 880 through an online retailer. During the couple days it took to be delivered, I went online to Logitech's site, created an account and configured how I wanted the remote to work. When the remote arrived, I simply went online, downloaded the configuration and everything worked exactly as it should. I've only had to tweak a few things (like selecting the PVR instead of DVR command to bring up the DVR menu on the Vip622). 
I'm completely satisfied with the 880 and highly recommend it.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the 880 controlling two 622's, my HDTV, a Sony receiver, a component switch, a DVD recorder and an Xbox 360. It works great and I love it!


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Just bought a 2nd 880 myself, really think it is a great product. I had some early problems with my fist unit with the charging stand, they sent a replacement quickly with no hassle. Watch out for some ebay retailers make sure they are in-stock and not a reorder shop.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

So what I am seeing here is a definate leaning to the 880 over the 670. Like I said thew 670 is supposidly made for a DVR and the 880 has a couple of cool factors to it. I am still flip flopping over the blue LCD vs. color LCD. lol

Wish me luck


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Color is not necessary, but I like the look, worth the extra couple of bucks to me.


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2007)

Having owned a 676 and an 880 (regular LCD vs color LCD) I find the color LCD on the 880 much easier to read. Now... in fairness... I'm 55 years old and the old peepers ain't what they used to be, but my kids think it's easier to read as well.... so it ain't just me. 

Unless they're patronizing me...... what do they want NOW?........


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have had the logitech 688 for a few years now. I do not use it, but played around with it last week. Works pretty nicely with the software that is updated via the net almost every day with new codes.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have the Harmony 720. In my opinion its the best of both world's. Has rubberized buttons that are better with constant use, plus it has the color LCD screen. 

For some reason, its not on Logitech's site, but several retailers carry it (costco/target.)


----------



## TD22057 (May 24, 2007)

I've had the 670 for awhile now and it's a greate remote. I think it's got a much better button layout for a DVR than the 880. I don't have any problem w/ the screen and everything works great with it. 

I'd look at the button layouts very carefully and make your choice based on that rather than color vs B/W screen. You might want to grab your Dish remote and see what buttons you use the most and where they're located on each of your candidates. Doing that is what convinced me to get the 670.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

I like the 8 options buttons at the screen on the 880 vs. the 6 on the 670. The color screen looks easier to use on the 880. I do like the rubber buttons that back light on the 670, though the 880 supposidly has backlite buttons but i can not tell in the pics online. It is going to take a learning expierience for the buttons on either one, but the 670 looks closer to the Dish remote. I found the 670 new for $71.88 and a new 880 for $128.99 or refurbed (a return) for $111.99 (thinking paying the extra $17 might be the smart idea) all at Amazon.com . This is the cheapest I can find them for. I do get free shipping on the new 880 lol


----------



## ericw2000 (Jul 24, 2007)

TD22057 said:


> I've had the 670 for awhile now and it's a greate remote. I think it's got a much better button layout for a DVR than the 880. I don't have any problem w/ the screen and everything works great with it.
> 
> I'd look at the button layouts very carefully and make your choice based on that rather than color vs B/W screen. You might want to grab your Dish remote and see what buttons you use the most and where they're located on each of your candidates. Doing that is what convinced me to get the 670.


I received the 670 yesterday from Amazon. I chose that remote because it was the most similar to the Dish remote, and my wife will not use it if it's difficult or very unfamiliar. She actually likes it, and admits it will take some getting used to, but it's much better than toting around 2-3 remotes.

It took me about 20 minutes to set up (after downloading all the updates), only because I made some changes to fit our lifestyle. One glaring error was the lack of a DVR button, but I put that on the activity screen, and set some of the sound options for our receiver on the sound button. I'm very happy with it so far.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

OK i ordered the 880. Had to go for the cool color screen and a few extra buttons. Great now I got to learn even more buttons on a new remote, lol.

I did fond out that Amazon had a $30 rebate on the new 880. The only catch is you have to buy a new electronic device for $100 or moe in the next 6 weeks to get the rebate. Time to head to Wally World and buy something, make the copies of the reciept and the UPC of the new item, send in recbate, take said item back to Wally World and get me refund then patiently wait 6-100 weeks for my rebate check, lol.

Not sure why they ptu in the stipulation of buying another $100 plus item and only sending them photocopies of the requested info. What stops me from doing what I plan with the return???

Oh well, I guess I will have to live with my devious ways.....

Wish me luck on getting all my A/V components to work like I need them too.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

falcon241073 said:


> OK i ordered the 880. Had to go for the cool color screen and a few extra buttons. Great now I got to learn even more buttons on a new remote, lol. ...


Costco has a great price (and great return policy) on the 880.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

does the 622 have discrete IR codes for Power On and Power Off? Or only a toggle power code?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

PhantomOG said:


> does the 622 have discrete IR codes for Power On and Power Off? Or only a toggle power code?


The 622 does have discretes for Pwr On and Pwr Off (as well as a Toggle.)

With my Harmony I use none of these - I have no reason to ever turn it off so I opted for "Always On."


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> Costco has a great price (and great return policy) on the 880.


I got it for $120.99 from Amazon (specifically HiDefLifestyle) with only $7.95 shipping. 30 day return policy with 100% refund (minus the shipping of course, no one i know of returns that).

All in all I think I got a great deal, if the remote is what it promises to be atleast.

should be here in the afternoon on 8/24. Wish me luck with it, lol


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

falcon241073 said:


> I got it for $120.99 from Amazon (specifically HiDefLifestyle) with only $7.95 shipping. 30 day return policy with 100% refund (minus the shipping of course, no one i know of returns that).
> 
> All in all I think I got a great deal, if the remote is what it promises to be atleast.
> 
> should be here in the afternoon on 8/24. Wish me luck with it, lol


Sounds like a refurb or B stock.
30.00 below cost.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Amazon lists refurbs under $120 separately but New, sold by Amazon itself is $128.29 with free shipping and no tax for me in CA. Several other new ones (HiDefLifestyle appears to have increased price) are all below $150 too. It is possible that the new 880s on Amazon for < $150 are "B stock", but I don't really know how to tell A from B. I have mildly higher expectations when Amazon sells itself than some of their other sellers.


----------



## lilredjettdiwagon (Jan 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried the 890. Pros and cons if any?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

I use an 880 for my total HT system and it works like a dream.

I have a mini system (TV2, VCR, and DVD player) in the bedroom and wanted one control for all.
The problem is even if I use a UHF remote there is no way to lock it to the Dish receiver if it is not a Dish remote.

So I use a small remote to control everything in the BR except the 622. For that I still have to use the Dish '2' remote.

To add to the confusion, both TVs are Sony. So if I use an RF remote it will change TV1 the same time as TV2.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW, I feel like an old timer. Still using Harmony SST 659 still works great thru many component changes. 
Samsung 56" DLP
Replay TV
I/O Data AVLinkPlayer
Yamaha Receiver
VIP 622


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

fmcomputer said:


> WOW, I feel like an old timer. Still using Harmony SST 659 still works great thru many component changes.
> Samsung 56" DLP
> Replay TV
> I/O Data AVLinkPlayer
> ...


I am an old timer, that's why I feel like one! 

If it's working, go for it! Great line of remotes.


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

I also have the 720 and love it. Costco has them on sale for $120.00.

Gary



grooves12 said:


> I have the Harmony 720. In my opinion its the best of both world's. Has rubberized buttons that are better with constant use, plus it has the color LCD screen.
> 
> For some reason, its not on Logitech's site, but several retailers carry it (costco/target.)


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> Sounds like a refurb or B stock.
> 30.00 below cost.


Brand new from HiDefLifestyle on Amazon.com not Amazon directly. The listing on Amazon said it was new, not refurbed. What is "B" stock?? Nothing was wrong with the remote or the box it came in. No visible imperfections what so ever.

HiDefLifestyle prices rise and fall like the tides. I went on their site the day my remote arrived and they had jumped to $134.99. Then 2 days later i went to my brother-in-laws house and showed him the rmeote and the price was $119.99. And checked as of this posting and it is $134.99.

The ad said brand new in box, not a refurb or used. When it arrived everything was wrapped tight and still had all the protective stickers on everthing.

I am going with new, lol


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

B stock means it was returned to the store for what ever reason and the factory tested and repackaged. Ushally means the buyer didn't want it or too stupid to set it up.

My cost from AVAD (Southeast Distributors) is 150.00


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> B stock means it was returned to the store for what ever reason and the factory tested and repackaged. Ushally means the buyer didn't want it or too stupid to set it up.
> 
> My cost from AVAD (Southeast Distributors) is 150.00


Would they not have to sell as a "Refurb" in that case or atleast note it on the product? Almost all the remotes on Amazon are in the general price range of what I paid, with $10 to $30. They sell "New", "Refurb", and "Used" on their pages.


----------

